

GoogleWithoutGoogle - weekend project for a simple startpage - cheshirecat
http://googlewithoutgoogle.com

======
bluetidepro
Is this really necessary? I use Chrome, and can just type my search in the URL
bar and go? I'm pretty sure Firefox has this same feature. On top of all that,
if you go to <http://www.google.com/> and just start typing, it will start
your search. This site just seems like a waste with so many other (quicker)
routes that are available. I don't see any value in this. Am I missing
something?

~~~
bluetidepro
I will add, however, that the domain is neat and could be used in other
creative ways than just a "bad shortcut" (as I explained above). _Unless,
again, I'm missing something with it's current functionality._

~~~
cheshirecat
Originally I hoped to somehow hack the instant preview into it (then it would
be nice for those who prefer a Huge Search Area instead of a tiny search bar),
but then I found google used some methods to prevent you from doing this. For
example, no chance of iframe.

The future plan could be to get rid of useless stuffs in google and google
search results as much as one could, though this must be against their terms.

------
Hrundi
From <http://www.google.com/permissions/#tab2>

_We cannot approve the use of Internet domain names that use the word “Google”
or some variation of “Google”. For example, we would not approve a site called
googleXYZ.com or gogggles.com._

Google does seem to be a bit lax about it nowadays, compared to a few years
back.

~~~
cheshirecat
Thank you for the info. Now it seems it will be better to suggest Google to
build a slim version for those who prefer it.

------
samwillis
Complacently brakes the back button, it creates a new back state for each key
press when typing. It realy shouldn't do that.

------
DrinkWater
could be a bit risky to have a domain containing the word "google", don't you
think? Dude you got it even two times in there, double offensive :)

~~~
cheshirecat
Originally I saw <http://www.startupbin.com/google-google/> and then thought:
now someone needs to write a simpler "google wrapper" :)

------
flexie
Nice! If you remove "google" from the URL it will be a cleaner googleless
experience :-) Also, can you make the back button work?

------
csmattryder
Would be neat if it took the first link directly a la "I'm Feeling Lucky"
instead of redirecting to the Google search page.

I like it though, even just for its novelty.

~~~
ygra
Shift+Enter apparently does this.

------
wahnfrieden
Tip: if you want to use base64 for URLs, you can remove any trailing =s and
add them back in yourself by inspecting the length (they're just padding) for
prettier URLs.

------
gulbrandr
I would love to be able to change the google search URL. Mine currently is:
<google-base-url>/webhp?complete=0&hl=en&pws=0&safe=off

~~~
cheshirecat
Good suggestion. Will look into it.

------
username3
Pressing enter too soon after typing doesn't search sometimes.

------
jrajav
From the name, I was expecting a hack to take away the "Search" page, leaving
the rest intact. Less useful, but that would be a more interesting statement
on perceived bloat in Google.

------
jjclarkson
I hit enter and I still get Google.

~~~
cheshirecat
Try Shift+Enter.

------
ChrisArchitect
super minimal. like how it was inspired by the garfield minus garfield thing.

